# 35 Hats in 14 days



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I had adominal surgery on Dec.19. While I was recouperating I got out all those little balls of yarn that multiple in my closet and decided to use them up. I made 35 hats for the homeless. Hope picture comes through this is my first try to send a picture.
Mart77


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

Super job and a great mix of colors. Many a head will be warm thanks to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy Cow! That was some productive recuperating. 
Nicely done .


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, what a wonderful thing for you to do. God will bless you ,


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mart77 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had adominal surgery on Dec.19. While I was recouperating I got out all those little balls of yarn that multiple in my closet and decided to use them up. I made 35 hats for the homeless. Hope picture comes through this is my first try to send a picture.
> Mart77


WOW...you are speedy with the knitting needles. Hope your recovery is speedy as well. The hats are beautiful...GREAT JOB!!! 
I knit hats for charity as well....I live just south of you in Grass Valley.


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. Have to rest my left hand, It hurts a little now.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful collection- congratulations!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

wow,some great colours and patterns there,good on you for giving!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I just love them, well done, great work!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Great job and nice hats!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Great job with the picture and the hats. :thumbup:


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

well done you, great job in only 14 days


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

That's great. Instead of feeling sorry for yourself after surgery, you got on with helping others. Well done!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Excellent job. Great Hats. Love the colours.

Couldnt you sleep, good way to keep your mind off your pain.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Your hats are fantastic, well done you. Im sure those who received them really appreciate them.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Amazing that you were able to complete these in a short time.
The colors and patterns are lovely. Great job! Hope you're feeling better.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Mart77 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had adominal surgery on Dec.19. While I was recouperating I got out all those little balls of yarn that multiple in my closet and decided to use them up. I made 35 hats for the homeless. Hope picture comes through this is my first try to send a picture.
> Mart77


You get an A+ for making wise use of time! Good job!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

You deserve all the blessings :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks All for your thoughts.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Fabulous job and wonderful use of colors to make each one unique. I love the band of checks on some of them and plan to remember to do that onhats some time.


----------



## dianelscarlett (Mar 23, 2011)

They are fantastic . Now you can go out and buy all new yarn. Hope you health gets better fast now. Like all the differnt colors you used in your hats. I'm sure when you give them out to the homeless they will be till to have a warm hat.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you know how long it takes me to knit one hat? Try at least 8 weeks!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive. My best was to do one hat in a day. I'm in awe of you.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow Marvelous job..... you are one fast knitter!!


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Great job, love the hats. Bless you.


Mary


----------



## bunnytoo (Dec 13, 2011)

do you have the pattern for these hats??? they could be used for chemo hats.


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Mart77 said:


> Thanks for your replies. Have to rest my left hand, It hurts a little now.


My great uncle Albert Daws lived in Paradise, CA. He loved to fish and I've seen pictures of deer in his yard. It must be a lovely place. Oh - great job on the hats. Hope you are feeling much better now - but do rest that wrist and hand!


----------



## Owlie (Sep 19, 2011)

My Goodness that is two and a half hats a day.

Do you speed knit or are the hats machine knitted.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

GREAT job using your stash!!! When you're feeling better, you can celebrate with a yarn-shopping spree to replace all you've used. I hope you're feeling well enough to do that VERY soon!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW, that's a lot of toque's, and they're all so nice.


----------



## audreypam (Sep 27, 2011)

glad you had your knitting to do while you were recuperating and for such a good cause. well done

audreypam


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, picture came through perfectly. For the past 2 yrs I've been knitting those old fashioned tea cosies (a surprising numbere of people still make tea in a pot and use a cosy!) for my favourite animal sanctuary to sell as fund raisers. In addition I'm now making mini Christmas "stockings" -- can be used as ornaments, strung on cord or narrow ribbon, can have a small gift of mini wrapped chocolate bar (Mars or Crunchie or Twix etc) in them. I am hoping to make at least 200 for the sanctuary to sell next Christmas. When empty they'd be 50p each in English money.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

How inspiring. Knitters are so generous.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

When I lived in USA, especially in TX, I found that women who did patchwork/quilting were really really nice people... helpful, kind, generous with their time and hints, and I think that this may be true of all "handcraft" people. Something soothing about sitting sewing/knitting/crocheting perhaps? I'm back living in England now and of course I'm reminded that people found that knitting during the Blitz in WWII had (they said) a soothing, calming effect. Thanks for contacting me. Angela


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I am 'loom' knitting hats for premmies on the smallest of set of 4 looms and made 14 last night. Each one takes me about 30-40 minutes - longer if wool is mohair. I can't seem to put the loom done once I start. Am using up all the stash of 'odds and ends' of yarn I brought with me on holiday to my daughter's place and the work is piling up into a sizeable donation to the local hospital. Am aso making sleeveless jackets - knitted and crochet. Bought some 100% cotton on sale at present to sew up kimono housecoats as well. Will start on them as soon as my yarn stash is finished. Going down fairly quickly now. Will post phot before I take them in. 

It is quite hot and humnid here and the work keeps me from thinking about the weather too much.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

You are sure going to make many people warm and happy, your hats are great. What a wonderful thing to do, I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

not needing surgery on yr hands now, are you? that's a lot of hats!!! well done. :thumbup:


----------



## tassiegirl (Aug 25, 2011)

Would like to do hats for my family in their footy colours but I have trouble by choosing wrong size needles or the wrong patten size........


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely work from a lovely knitter, especially as you went to the trouble of making pompoms for so many of the hats.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW, just beautiful and how very thoughtful of you to think of the homeless. God bless you.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

You are a blessing. I'm sure your gift was greatly appreciated.


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Talk about making good use of your time! The hats look great...will make the recepient feel good to receive such a cheery hat!


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Those that receive these will have a big smile on their faces!!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work and great hats! But, wow! I couldn't knit one hat in 14 days, let alone 35.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

well done on the hats, I hope you are recovering well xx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You're very generous and talented.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

God Bless you for thinking of others while you recouperated!


----------



## Shepherdess (Dec 10, 2011)

That is incredible and the hats are beautiful. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree, what a great way to recover! Give to someone else!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

very nice, pretty colours!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope your recovery was as fast and successful as your knitting!


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats wonderful and such great colors. Making things for homeless also and having such fun doing it. Keep up the good work..


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Great job msking these for a charity.

I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

What a great use of your "down" time! Using up odds & ends is a great feeling. And what a blessin g the hats are to others.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

They are alll wonderful. It is nice that you thought of others as you were in pain.


----------



## AnneH (Jul 7, 2011)

That is wonderful!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Your crown in Heaven will be so full of jewels, you will have to carry it!! Beautiful you!! to have done something so productive with your time. There will be people out there who will appreciate those hats very much. I too knit for charity and I always feel so blessed after I finish a project.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

How wonderful of you to think of others as you were recuperating. I'm sure your kindness has helped you to recover.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

When life gave you lemons, you made lemonade big time!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

this is so wonderful i love them all so many different colors & patterns! You sure got alot done while you recouped...hope your feeling better!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

You go girl! Well done!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Most impressive! Hope your healing went as fast.


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

great job!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonderful.


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

you gave me an idea. I do not know how to knit. I crochet and i do little things like mug warmer which I give to my friends. I will start doing what you do... giving it to charity as well


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

What a wonderful job you did...this truly comes from the heart...


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job and so generous of your time.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Wow! What a great way to spend your recuperation time!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mart77 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had adominal surgery on Dec.19. While I was recouperating I got out all those little balls of yarn that multiple in my closet and decided to use them up. I made 35 hats for the homeless. Hope picture comes through this is my first try to send a picture.
> Mart77


BRAVO!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful hats. Now 35 people will have warm hats. What a nice thing to do.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you think knitting enhanced your recuperation? I find it therapeutic. My then pregnant dtr's BP was way up during an office visit. They sent her to the hospital for further Testing. She knitted while waiting and her BP was normal on next check. They told her to keep it up. (no one thought it was white coat anxiety because it was so high.)


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

You are incredible. What a great job!!
I'm sure they will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

I too have just made bags of hats for the homeless and hospital nursery.
We have a "Tent City" nearby (it's only for adults) that our Synagogue collects everything for. I decided to run a seperate collection of hats, gloves and scarves. I just brought in a bag of 27 hats and some earwarmers, that I made and have two other bags of children's hats and cocoons and hats for the hospital.
Thought that would put some dent in my stash. However, you would never notice it was even touched. LOL There are a total of about 80 living in the "City" so I better get off this computer and start clicking those needles. My husband said he wouldn't feel that he was home if those needles were not making their music.


----------



## Alephbet (Feb 11, 2011)

Just terrific!! Congrats!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

What beautiful hats and what an awesome expression of love. You were so thoughtful to think of others in a time of crisis for yourself. God will truly bless you for the love you spread through your wonderful talent. Your work is perfection and love all the color combinations. You go girl...Betty


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

What a wonderful way to give of ones self and time! You made good use of a bad time by giving of yourself, says a lot about your character. The world could use more people like you in it.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

They look great. I've had numerous abdominal surgeries but can't seem to do much when recuperating other than read. my hat's off to you!


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

What a productive use of time! Great job & great looking hats.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to do, they are lovely, Great job. Hope you are feeling better.,


----------



## ssalo (Jan 8, 2012)

After doing afghans for veterans, I am crocheting hats also this year for charity. Your hats are great looking, nice colors. I live near Reno!


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome job. Hope your recovery comes along well.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Excellent use of your time.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

fantastic - what an achievement.


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

No Pattern Just Made them up as I go


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

They're all really beautiful. I'd never know they were from leftover yarn. They're going to make a lot of people happy and warm! Bless you.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

GOD BLESS YOU FOR BLESSING OTHERS!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better! You are a lean,mean, knitting machine!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lovely hats! Good for you and those receiving them? Are they all crocheted? I knitted through most of my b.c. surgery recoup. and through all of my chemo treatments. It was my healing and emotional therapy through it all! Good job!


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your nice comments


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Some were crocheted some knitted, had no pattern just made up as I went. Hope you are feeling great now and have no more chemo. Prayers are with you and God bless you.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

They are ALL so lovely! What a kind heart you have, and a spunky one at that! Doing all these hats while recovering from major surgery. . . you are amazing!

Blessings to you, 
Sandy


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I do - it's been 5 years for me! I hope you are back to your ole self very soon!


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Great work & lovely colors


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

wish you a speedy recovery. great work.


----------



## denisecarolejones (Jan 9, 2012)

how thoughtful, amazing knits,a lot of heads will be warmer.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

What a generous use of your "down" time. The hats a fantastic...everyone of them very good looking and nicely crafted. Thank you for sharing. Very inspiring!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

You are a marvelous person! And I'm sure your kindnesses will be returned. Happy new year to you and may you have many more.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

This is simply amazing! Unbelievable! That's more than 2 hats per day! You are something else to do all of this in 14 days.

(I'm struggling with making just one square a day from my 365 Stitches a Year Calendar- for the bedspread that I'm working on!)

Great Job!


----------



## Anne Lauderdale (Nov 5, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## heureuxia (Jan 22, 2011)

wow.This is beautiful.way to go.


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

Great job and kindness...Hope you have a wonderful year...get well soon....
Susan


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Mtolive45 said:


> Mart77 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


I know grass valley. Used to live in Gridley, Live Oak and Yuba City, then Techachapi. I do some charity knitting for the ACS mostly.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

You are making 35 people warmer this winter. Well done.


----------



## bretay (Apr 9, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Great job. Hope you are on the mend now?? 


Pam


----------



## tesshoffman (Jan 21, 2011)

Astonishing! - And beautiful. What a woman!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Great job...I pray that the blessings you are giving the homeless will be returned to you tenfold.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Amazing,hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## groundedbutterfly (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow! Great Job! Now your hands must be recuperating!


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

FAst and great! well done they're pretty!


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

I take my hat off to you What a stack of knitting and WHAT a good cause.Your hands mus fly while you are busy


----------



## PenelopeGraham (Dec 26, 2011)

Fantastic effort and are they look bright and happy. Hope you are now feeling bright and happy too.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

May you Always be Blessed!
May you recover with little discomfort.
You are one remarkable lady.
Wondering about the size needle and how many sts. co. the knit hats.
You deserve a big hug, adele


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

What a wonderful project. Hope you are fit and well again now. I have FMS and often have to be in bed or go nowhere. So I love to use up my knitting stash and made hats and also bags. I did a great load last year for Mustard Seed Mission. They make up Christmas boxes and send out the hats to Romania for the children in the orphanages. I always feel a sense of satisfaction that I have been able to do something - not a lot I know in the scheme of things - but something. I did make some hats for preemies at one time but somehow they never got to the local hospital and so Mustard Seed had them instead.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

You are a very generous knitter! God Bless you...


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

What a wonderful thing you've accomplished. Beautiful work and a beautiful cause. God bless you. Hope you have a healthy year ahead of you.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful bunch of hats!!!! Wish I could knit that fast!!!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Bless your pee picking heart...Wow!!! they look like they are all the same size.. are they for children, babies.. do you have a quickie pattern for all of these??? Again, thank you for thinking of other during this time of recuperation. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

As Lawrence Welk would say, "Wonderful, wonderful!"


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Mart77 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had adominal surgery on Dec.19. While I was recouperating I got out all those little balls of yarn that multiple in my closet and decided to use them up. I made 35 hats for the homeless. Hope picture comes through this is my first try to send a picture.
> Mart77


Bless your heart!
I know your recovery will be swift, because you've spent time giving to others from yourself!


----------



## rnstuit (Feb 24, 2011)

wow! God bless u for this great act of love for the homeless!!


----------



## Renata (Apr 8, 2011)

what a lovely Thought,being able to think of others, whilst having a stressful time yourself.
Get well soon.
Renata


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good work on the hats, and picture. 
You blessing the homeless with your skill, will result in you being blessed by God.



Mart77 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had adominal surgery on Dec.19. While I was recouperating I got out all those little balls of yarn that multiple in my closet and decided to use them up. I made 35 hats for the homeless. Hope picture comes through this is my first try to send a picture.
> Mart77


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome!,,,, God is amazing, those homeless people will be so thankful and you have a piece of heaven waiting for you, not yet... I just mean what you do to the least of... Something like that... And you, in bed, instead of going woe is me thought of others... You inspire me! Wow! Beautiful! Big hug


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

They are wonderful, and what a wonderful person you are making them for others.


----------



## Pravinia Bluck (Dec 8, 2011)

Your hats are fantastic, it's great that you were thinking of something you could create for a good cause whilst recuperating. Hope you are doing better. From a kiwigirl, New Zealand


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

God bless you!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Great hats. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

That is awesome! Kudos to you for helping out those in need. I am a very, very new knitter and was wondering where I could find a pattern for a hat that does not use double point needles. In other words, one where you just knit the ribbing and then the hat in a rectangle and then fold it together and join the seam and draw the top together. I've found one but it won't print and I'd like to have one I could print out.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

That is awesome! Kudos to you for helping out those in need. I am a very, very new knitter and was wondering where I could find a pattern for a hat that does not use double point needles. In other words, one where you just knit the ribbing and then the hat in a rectangle and then fold it together and join the seam and draw the top together. I've found one but it won't print and I'd like to have one I could print out.


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for youe wonderful support and comments.
Mart77


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

I admire the size of your heart. That is what life is all about.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

what a wonderful array of hats. I've never made one, let alone to do one in different colors. An amazing thing you have dont for the less fortunate.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Way to go! Nice job!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

How wonderful...your hands must have been like a busy knitting machine...God Bless and hope you feel better   :thumbup:


----------



## ver2car (May 10, 2011)

Such a nice job! 35 hats, wow! Each a work of art.


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

GREAT JOB!! WONDERFUL WORK TO DO WHILE RECUPERATING. THEY WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. I DO HATS FOR HOMELESS MEN EACH YEAR BUT I USE CHUNKLY YARN, A NEW COLOUR FOR EACH ONE UNTIL I RUN OUT AND THEN THE LAST COUPLE ARE USUALLY VARIED STRIPPING. HOPE YOU ARE FEELING BETTER.
DAWN


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice hats!! I made a goal last year to knit 100 hats for Save the Children. Mine were not as nice as yours - doesn't it make you feel great to complete that huge job? I'm sure it made you feel good to use up the yarn scraps. Keep knitting!! Ellie


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't believe you did that! I'm in awe. I've made 2 hats and they took me a few days as I was new to knitting in the round. Hope you're healing well and feeling better. Great job!!


----------



## sheepnwoolly (Sep 15, 2011)

What a wonderful way to give back! I'm sure God will bless you abundantly. Get well soon.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, You did a great job on posting your picture and hats. They look great. I hope you are feeling better. I have had abdominal surgery and it takes time to recuperate. :-D


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice array of hats, that is so generous of u, Hope your hand feels better.


----------



## tessier (Dec 23, 2011)

Mart77 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had adominal surgery on Dec.19. While I was recouperating I got out all those little balls of yarn that multiple in my closet and decided to use them up. I made 35 hats for the homeless. Hope picture comes through this is my first try to send a picture.
> Mart77


Very impressed with all the color coordinated hats. Your knitting must have prompted an early recovery. You are a real blessing at all times.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Mart77 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had adominal surgery on Dec.19. While I was recouperating I got out all those little balls of yarn that multiple in my closet and decided to use them up. I made 35 hats for the homeless. Hope picture comes through this is my first try to send a picture.
> Mart77


WOW!!! OK, You inspire me. I'm having abdominal surgery tomorrow. (I feel pins & needles when I think of it, but that's just anxiety). When I feel up to it, I'll have DH bring my bag to the hospital or wait until I get home. When I don't feel like knitting, I've got a laptop. If the hospital has wifi, I'll be reading KP. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Great looking hats.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Good luck and prayers being sent your way Laele on successful surgery and speedy recovery!!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

What a beautiful assortment!!


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments and wishes for my recovery. I am doing very well. Must be because of all your prayers and best wishes
Mart77


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Pamk said:


> Good luck and prayers being sent your way Laele on successful surgery and speedy recovery!!


Thank you so much. I'll add an entry in Chit Chat when I can get myself back online.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 25, 2011)

What a good job you did . Who ever gets a nice hat will be happy , and I hope you will feel better too .
Have a Happy healthy New Year.
Liz


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

What a productive way to recuperate. They are all so nice, I am sure they will be appreciated. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Good for you! You did a wonderful thing.Good luck on your recovery.


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your concern and good wishes.
Mart77


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Boy wish I could knit as fast.


----------



## Evie60 (Jan 4, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

They are all really nice, and I like your color combinations!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

God Bless your sweet giving heart Mart.

I am praying for your speedy recovery.

Hugs,

Camilla



Mart77 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had adominal surgery on Dec.19. While I was recouperating I got out all those little balls of yarn that multiple in my closet and decided to use them up. I made 35 hats for the homeless. Hope picture comes through this is my first try to send a picture.
> Mart77


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks to all


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Great hats! Bless your heart.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad you like my latest creation.


debch said:


> Great hats! Bless your heart.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, but the selected were from left-over yarn.


MaryFlute said:


> They are all really nice, and I like your color combinations!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice job!!


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow....that's a lot of knitting.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Alephbet said:


> Just terrific!! Congrats!


Love your KP screen name. I am working hard to learn the Alephbet.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Such a nice array of colors - love them all!


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Wonderful work, and a wonderful thing to do


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your nice words


----------



## Owlie (Sep 19, 2011)

I was just wondering how many stitches you put on your hats and how many rows did you knit.

I would like to do some and yours look just the right size.

thanks.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

The hats were 75 stitche. But I didn't count the rows for the scarfs. Just kept knitting, and trying it on my own neck.

Please let me know how it turns out
Happy Knitting!



Owlie said:


> I was just wondering how many stitches you put on your hats and how many rows did you knit.
> 
> I would like to do some and yours look just the right size.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Good for you! Great hats! Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

I used 66 or 72 sts depending on what size I wanted to make. Did nit count the rows just knitted or crocheted until I thought it wasnmlong enough before I started decreasing. Used circular needles or crocheted, so just tried it on my head.
Mart77


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Mart77 said:


> I used 66 or 72 sts depending on what size I wanted to make. Did nit count the rows just knitted or crocheted until I thought it wasnmlong enough before I started decreasing. Used circular needles or crocheted, so just tried it on my head.
> Mart77


Mart77,

On the crochet ones did you start from the bottom and work your way to the top then?


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I know when I crochet hats, I do better starting at the top, in a circle and work my way around with increases. You all?


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow! You are the most productive knitter! The hats look great, and what a nice thing to do. Bless you.


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes on most of them I started at the bottom, I did make some from the top down also.


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

I did both. I do like the ribbing when I start from the bottom up.


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW.....love all the color combinations in these hats.....isn't it sad to know that there are so many homeless and needy people, here in America!!! But they have people like us who do care and want to help!!!


Mart77 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had adominal surgery on Dec.19. While I was recouperating I got out all those little balls of yarn that multiple in my closet and decided to use them up. I made 35 hats for the homeless. Hope picture comes through this is my first try to send a picture.
> Mart77


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

My hats were either 66 or 72 sts, depending on how big the hats were. For a child's you might use only 60 sts.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Mart77 said:


> Yes on most of them I started at the bottom, I did make some from the top down also.


I haven't seen a crochet pattern that works from the bottom to the top. That is an interesting concept. Hummmmmmmm.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, great job


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

I do a crocheted ribbing first. About 7 or 8 sts. I chain 8 single crochet across, then (chain 1 turn, sc in back of st across) I do this till I have about 30 ridges, or try around head to see if its long enough. I Join this band to make a circle. Then along one edge I crochet picking up 66 sts. Next and all other rows I do a 1/2 dc. when hat is long enough I start decreasing. 1st row (4 hdc, crochet 2 tog) across, next row (3hdc, 2 tog) next 2 hdc, 2 tog, keep decreasing until you have about 8 sts left. Break yarn leaving 6 or 8 inches. I put this tail on a needle and run it thru the remaining sts and gather them up. Secure yarn and you have your hat.
I used scrap yarn to make stripes or designs in the hats, it's a great wat to use up those little balls that grow in your closet. Happy crocheting.
Mart 77


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry not good at typing directions. As I do most of my knitting or crocheting without patterns.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Mart77 said:


> I do a crocheted ribbing first. About 7 or 8 sts. I chain 8 single crochet across, then (chain 1 turn, sc in back of st across) I do this till I have about 30 ridges, or try around head to see if its long enough. I Join this band to make a circle. Then along one edge I crochet picking up 66 sts. Next and all other rows I do a 1/2 dc. when hat is long enough I start decreasing. 1st row (4 hdc, crochet 2 tog) across, next row (3hdc, 2 tog) next 2 hdc, 2 tog, keep decreasing until you have about 8 sts left. Break yarn leaving 6 or 8 inches. I put this tail on a needle and run it thru the remaining sts and gather them up. Secure yarn and you have your hat.
> I used scrap yarn to make stripes or designs in the hats, it's a great wat to use up those little balls that grow in your closet. Happy crocheting.
> Mart 77


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. It is very similar to the method I use, but you've given me several new ideas for renditions.


MAY GOD bless the work of your hands and the hearts of those who receive your labor of love.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful hats and a great assortment of colours. They will be greatly appreciated x


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks everyone for your nice comments and encouragement


----------



## laurasziy (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it!! I have done a lot this last year because of abdominal surgeries too. Hope you are doing FAB!

Laura Sziy
Spring TX


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

what a great way to use up all those little balls of yarn that just seem to keep multiplying. that was very thoughtful of you to do that while recovering. great job.


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm doing great, hope you are too! My hats went to the Jesus Center here for the homeless.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Mart77 said:


> I'm doing great, hope you are too! My hats went to the Jesus Center here for the homeless.


You have a true gift and a giver's heart. May the LORD heal you quickly and bless you abundantly.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I just knitted 9 hats this past month. I sent them to the two charities who send them out to the troops. Mine were all acrylic, casted on 86-88 sts. It takes me aobut 6 hours to knit a hat for a soldier/ marine/ serviceman or woman. My hats were 9 -10 inches deep and aobut 22 in.- 24in. in diameter. 
I am curious. How long does it take you to knit a hat? 
As I had to make them regulation, I couldn't corchet them unless I used an "E' or "d" hook and then I don't think I'd get the guage. I crochet hats for myself in an hour and a half. Everyone tells me that kntting takes longer. I'll try to scan a few into this reply. One of the hats has a paper because it had directions to wash in cool water as it's 100% acrylic & meant for the ships, not the ground troops. I also made a few in Red, white, & blue.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> Hi- I just knitted 9 hats this past month. I sent them to the two charities who send them out to the troops. Mine were all acrylic, casted on 86-88 sts. It takes me aobut 6 hours to knit a hat for a soldier/ marine/ serviceman or woman. My hats were 9 -10 inches deep and aobut 22 in.- 24in. in diameter.
> I am curious. How long does it take you to knit a hat?
> As I had to make them regulation, I couldn't corchet them unless I used an "E' or "d" hook and then I don't think I'd get the guage. I crochet hats for myself in an hour and a half. Everyone tells me that kntting takes longer.


Hi, do you happen to have a good pattern for a man's slouchie hat? Thank you for responding either way. And thank you for such a kind and thoughtful service you're doing for our people in the service!

Bless you,

Pearl


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I just replied- See my photos in my e-mail above. First get a guage by knowing how many stitches you get to the inch. I got 4 sts to the inch and needed 22 in. diameter. So I casted on 88 stitches in #8 circular needles 16 in. long. I joined & didn't twist. I did a knit 2 /purl 2 ribbing for one and a half to 2 inches and knitted straight up until I got to 7 inches. If you want stripes, you can change the yarn anywhere. At 7 inches you can either make it higher and then it will slouch over on the top or start to decrease at 7 inches or 8 inches. So if it's 88 stitches, put a marker in at every 11th stitch and then on the next row knit 2 together after the marker. Then do a regular row on the next row. Alternate a decrease row and a reg. row. I cheat by knitting very, very lose so I don't have to switch to DPN's because I FEAR dropping stitiches & have never knitted with DPN's. When I get to about 9 in. or 10 or 10 1/2 , I bind off. Then I sew the top with a tapestry needle and a piece of yarn. SIMPLE. These are all knit because I knit in the round. The purl side is on the inside. One hat takes me aobut 6 hours when I knit.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you, Renee,

I'm new to knitting and am still sometimes perplexed by patterns, but your instructions are simple and I can relate. I learned to knit so I could make a hat for my husband that he liked called a Voyager hat. Now I am trying to recreate one he saw on a PBS speical called Colonial House about the pilgrims who settled the "New World." I've kind of got an idea..........just haven't decided how to start out the fitted band part yet since they didn't use the ribbing stitches during that era. You've pretty much described the best way I have been able to figure out how they may have made them even back then.

Thanks so much!


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I just replied to that. If you can knit in the round on circular needles,get one pair of circular needles size #8 & acrylic yarn. 4 sts. to the inch. Cast on 88 sts and join, don't twist the stitches. Do 2k/2p ribbing for an inch and a half. If you knit in the round, you won't have to sew it up. Knit straight up for 7 in. or 8 in. then put a marker at every 11th stitch. The next row knit 2 together after every marker. That will decrease. The next row knit a regular straight row no decreases. Alternate thsi way. Don't worry if you messup and knit 2 together away formt he marker. You might see the 2 together on the rows below so you can follow. Anyway, knit very loosely on the top you won't need dpn's. I really hate dpn's. When you get down tob about 30 ststs and it's aobut 10 inches deep, you can bind off your hat. This will make a hat that's 22 in. in diameter and 9 1/2 in to 10 inches deep. You will have a hole at the top so after you bind off, take some yarn and a yarn tapestry needle and sew the top together. Make it even. You con't need to to ktichener st. , just sew it neatly!
You can put stripes. See my photos in this e-mail.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to write all that out. I have made a few hats for him, just not the slouchie kind yet. I love the circulars too. Haven't even gotten any of the DPNs. Hoping I never have to use them. 


Keep up the good work!


Pearl


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- Thank you. I don't like to read patterns and I am afraid of DPN's because I fear losing my stitches. I recently put all my easy patterns into binders. Now that I have made 9 hats, I can use up more of my stash. As the hats are for the military, I am limited to the colors and the patterns. I can safely knit up straight to the tops and make some with stripes and don't need a pattern. I had to keep one hat because it had some specks of purple in the multi- yarn and I made a row of purl near the top to alternate. Guys told me it was "too pretty" for the miliary, so I had to keep it. I have about 40 of my own hats. One of my knitting "pals" in our group on Wednesday nights has crocheted 65 sweaters all in double crochet. Some are pull-overs. She can't read patterns, so she draws a picture and grabs her hook and acrylic yarn. I think I have 25 corcheted hats and the rest are knitted. I can crochet a hat top down in an hour and a half. These knitted hats - bottom up starting with the ribbing, in the round on one circular needle 16in., takes me aobut 6 hours. I have an advanced knitter pal, who taught me how to knit a top down hat. It's her pattern or creation. She divided the hat into 8 sections. I made 3 of them. They took me 3 -4 weeks and I suffered because I had to follow a pattern of exact decreases. The hats are very nice, but too much work.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, we have that in common. Crocheting hats is a hundred times easier and faster, but I do like the look of the knitted ones. It took me four months to get a grip on knitting enough and to wrap my head around the hat my husband wanted. I had crocheted probably about 50 some hats and plenty of scarves, blankets and afghans and made a few knitted hats to practice getting my stitches right before attempting his hat. His appreciation made all the work well worth it though and that's why I am working on this project. I went ahead and decided to crochet the band to start with and then I will pick up stitches and knit with circulars.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Well done and what a great idea for using up all those yarn left overs. A colour mix to suit all tastes - I hope they get to choose the one they most want. You will make 35 people very happy (and warm)


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

while I was recuperating from major surgery I couldnt sleep, so I did 2 or 3 a day and night. I used 72 sts and no. 9 needles. Gave all mine to Jesus Center for the homeless.


----------

